# Any interest in a BOSS 8ft skid steer plow with BOSS wings



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Any interest in a new BOSS skid steer plow with BOSS wings? We bought this last season and used it maybe 3 times for about 20 minutes. Also has a never installed cutting edge, I thought we would be needing it but I guess not. Its been stored indoors and there is not a scratch on it. Has universal attachment. PM me if interested and for pricing. Located in Erie PA. Pick up only. Possible trade for a poly lightly used v box.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sure how much


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry sent u a pm


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Also interested here Brian


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

How did you fabricate the wing mounts to work on the skidsteer plow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

He hasn't been on since last fall.

Boss wings go on the skid steer plows just like they go on the pickup plows. The moldboard is the same for either plow. The directions if I recall correctly show them going on either a moldboard trip or edge trip plow, with no modification.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprised he hasnt been on for awhile


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> He hasn't been on since last fall.
> 
> Boss wings go on the skid steer plows just like they go on the pickup plows. The moldboard is the same for either plow. The directions if I recall correctly show them going on either a moldboard trip or edge trip plow, with no modification.


exactly
We run them


----------

